# Graveyard Dog Animated prop for 2014



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a look at my latest Halloween prop for this year the Graveyard Dog. I was originally just going to set a shaking pair of eyes in the dog house, those ones you put in the bushes, but luckily my wife challenged me to do something more so this is what I came up with.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it!
Really fine piece of work!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That's pretty damn cool Ant! Did anyone else feel a little uncomfortable when Ant started swinging his hot dog around?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Who wants a hot dog?" - LOL:jol:

Nice mechanism and good choice of a skellie dog for this prop. Will you be sticking the back half of the dog into the ground so it looks as if it's trying to dig up something? No sense wasting a perfectly good dog half, you know.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sparky should be a real crowd pleaser, I sure enjoyed him!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Its funny you say that Roxy because I was just thinking of doing that last night and was actually thinking of adding a vibrating motor to it so it looks as if its head got stuck in a hole or something!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great, good doggie


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

S L A M said:


> That's pretty damn cool Ant! Did anyone else feel a little uncomfortable when Ant started swinging his hot dog around?


hahahahah


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm always such a fan of your work, and I absolutely love Sparky! He is just fantastic. I love the movement and thank you for such a complete video. You show all the important stuff, so that it's easy to see how you made it work so well. Really clever, as usual BA!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool! I would love this - my dogs would HATE this!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just great. So creative!!! Thanks for showing the inside of Sparky's house, it was very informative.


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

_OOooooo well done! I have that dog... come do mine!!_


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparky looks great! I also agree that it was great to see that linkage at work. Applicable to so many other things! Great job!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Loving these Dog Skeletons! Totally agree that Grandin Road one looks pretty fierce. Great job on this! Thanks for showing the workings


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's Cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

S L A M said:


> That's pretty damn cool Ant! Did anyone else feel a little uncomfortable when Ant started swinging his hot dog around?


LOL I don't know about uncomfortable but I do know I had to stop myself from laughing out REALLY loud given I'm reading this at 4:00 am!!!!!

Sparky is awesome - he's sure to be popular this year


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Totally awesome. The only thing that could make this better is the animated dog skull Target had last year. I picked up one but haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sparky is cool. Great prop!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work as usual Big Ant!! I'm gonna hafta get with you on how to set up that linkage. I always have a hard time with getting things to move properly.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

For sure anytime!!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow man, Spraky is super cool! Great job.


----------

